# Box joints on the router table



## Littleroom (Feb 7, 2018)

I've made a jig for routing box joints that I found in woodsmith magazine it works quite nicely. I have found I am getting some blow out every oncs and a while. I'm using a 3/8" straight flute bit. Should I be using a spiral bit? Will it give me cleaner results?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

clamping a backer board to the board being cut will "lessen the chance" of splintering.
experiment with different techniques and see what is best for your setup.
sharp spiral bits will definitely give smoother cuts.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Agreed with the backer board (front and back for perfection).

A spiral bit will work better, but try your straight bit with the backers first.


----------



## Littleroom (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, I will try a backer boards first. I have a ton of extra hard board, would that be acceptable its all 1/8" thick stuff that I don't know what to do with at the moment as it too small for drawer bottoms.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*practice ~ practice ~ practice*


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Thanks for the replies, I will try a backer boards first. I have a ton of extra hard board, would that be acceptable its all 1/8" thick stuff that I don t know what to do with at the moment as it too small for drawer bottoms.
> 
> - Littleroom


Give it a try, but that may be a tad thin (maybe double it up?). I usually use scrap wood, 1/2 or so thick. 
You can reuse the same backer pieces over again, or rip the fingered end off at the table saw for a fresh surface.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not much help here but this is why I like to do them on the table saw with a dado blade. No tear out.








</a>








</a>


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I do prefer the TS method. All the cutting forces cause chip out on the back side (which the backing board on the miter gauge prevents).

Setup is a bit finicky, but much faster and wear/tear on the blade is insignificant.

Many (most) of the box joint jigs are identical in function and can easily be adapted for the table saw.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

slow your feed rate down some especially as you come out of the cut. Backer board will definitely help also.


----------

